# What the Best Lock on?



## Lo Mo (Aug 20, 2008)

I've always bought gorilla stands because they are affordable and EZ to put up, but I was thinking about buying a Lone Wolf? Has anyone tried them?


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 21, 2008)

Though I haven't tried their fixed position stands, I can say that their stands overall are AMAzingly quiet.


----------



## belle&bows (Aug 21, 2008)

Ive been partial to Gorillas for the same reason you described. also got a Remington. Matter of fact bought another gorilla yesterday for $40. Makes 5 I think. Like the looks of a lone wolf, never been in one. Chippewa Wedge lock looks good too. But... if I was going to spent close to $200 on a lockon ( can't make myself do it) I would think real hard about a Family Traditions. Big, steady, and seems to be put together like a tank. 3oo# capacity. Same as gorilla. Hope this helps.


----------



## Dan Rogers (Aug 21, 2008)

I have four Gorillas and have spent many hours in them, however, I got a Millenium hang-on two years ago and have been very impressed with the comfort.  I can and have sat all day in the Millenium, something I couldn't do in my Gorillas.  The only negative thing ( had to think hard to come up with a negative) I could say about the Millenium is that if you stand to shoot your bow with the seat down, there's not much room to move your legs.  Putting the seat up is simple but you have to take the time to hook a small bungee cord to the seat or it will fall against your leg.


----------



## Randy (Aug 21, 2008)

I second Dan Rogers.  In fact, two years ago I bougth 3 Gorillas and one Millenium.  The Gorillas are still in the box and I bought two more Milleniums this year.

I liked the Gorillas but I love the Millenium!


----------



## frankwright (Aug 21, 2008)

I like to use Hang On stands as they are easy to get into if you leave them set up with a climbing stick or steps. Most of them are like postage stamp size and I cannot stay comfortable for more than about three hours.

If you need super light and portable for long distance toting, that is one thing, but I prefer a bigger stand even if it is heavier as I usually only move them once or twice a season.
For that reason I like the Big Game Boss XL. It cost me $77 Delivered from the big auction site and it is very comfortable with a built in foot rest, a huge seat and plenty of room.
It takes a little muscle to get it up but it is not bad.
I noticed today at Dicks they had a very similar one from Field  and Stream. 

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_49522____SearchResults


----------



## Dan Rogers (Aug 21, 2008)

*another thing...*

is that the Millenium ($180 or so) uses a bracket ($16.99 last year) that the stand easily slides into.  I use multiple stick ladders alot that I leave up year 'round and it is pretty cheap to get extra brackets and just move the stand around when I want.  It is quick and quiet and the stand is aluminum so it carries easily.


----------



## belle&bows (Aug 21, 2008)

Randy, put those Gorillas together and bring em to me. I got some spots to put em in


----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 29, 2008)

Millenium..hands down the Cadillac of all deer stands


----------



## Buckbuster (Nov 29, 2008)

Millennium stands are the most comfortable I have ever set in. I have been using stands since the Baker and many other brands and was very impressed with the Millennium  stands I hunted out of in Illinois.


----------



## StikR (Nov 30, 2008)

Gorillas are very good for the $.   I found the alum version 24x30 with footrest at Sam's last year for $28.  They normally run over $125.  I bought the whole stack.  The steel ones are a little less.  Get the biggest one 24 x 30 and upgrade to the air ride seat.  The Gorillas are 20" high which I like over the 22" stands.


----------



## JasonTyree04 (Jan 7, 2009)

I too prefer the Millenium. Easy to carry, extra brackets make moving easy, and the comfort is hard to beat.


----------



## BGH (Jan 12, 2009)

Millenniem by far #1

Gorilla #2

And if you can find one Ol' Man used to make a loc on that was nice.


----------

